# Schleife vorzeitig abbrechen



## Java - Noob (6. Sep 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich hab eine for-Schleife und darin sind eineige if-Schleifen.
Nun möchte ich falls eine dieser if-Anweisungen erfüllt ist, die anderen nicht mehr durchlaufen werden, also übersprungen werden. Und da es bei java anscheinend kein goto gibt, weiss ich nicht wie.
Kein mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Hier meine for-Schleife

```
for(int i=0;i<rKundeArr.size();i++){
			if(n){
				if(!NameString.equalsIgnoreCase(((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getName()))
					//sprung nach a
			}
			if(v){
				if(!VornameString.equalsIgnoreCase(((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getVorname()))
					//sprung nach a
			}
			if(s){
				if(!StrasseString.equalsIgnoreCase(((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getAdress().getStrasse()))
					//sprung nach a
			}
			if(h){
				if(!Integer.parseInt(HausnummerString)==((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getAdress().getHausnummer())
					//sprung nach a
			}
			if(p){
				if(!Integer.parseInt(PLZString)==((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getAdress().getPlz())
					//sprung nach a					
			}	
			if(o){
				if(!OrtString.equalsIgnoreCase(((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getAdress().getOrt()))
					//sprung nach a
			}
			a.add((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i));
			
			//a
}
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Ein Hinweis vorweg: if-Schleifen existieren nicht! Es heißt if-Abfrage bzw. -Anweisung.

Eine Schleife kann mit break vorzeitig abgebrochen werden.


----------



## Java - Noob (6. Sep 2004)

Ich will ja nicht die for-schleife verlassen,  sondern nur das die for-schleife um einen weiter zählt und nicht noch die anderen if-anweisungen durchläuft.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

In dem Fall nimmst Du continue.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Sep 2004)

dann nimm halt 

```
if(x) 
{

}
elseif 
{

}
elseif
{

}
....
else
{

}
```

so wird auch nur ein zweig abgearbeitet, BTW


```
if(p){
            if(!Integer.parseInt(PLZString)==((Kunde)rKundeArr.get(i)).getAdress().getPlz())
               //sprung nach a               
         }
```

was soll das ganze überhaupt o,v,p sind irgendwelche Booleans woher kommen die???


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Sep 2004)

MammutsknochenAusAstrakan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann nimm halt
> 
> ```
> if(x)
> ...



genau, bloß schreibt man else if auseinander :wink:


----------



## meez (6. Sep 2004)

Schleifen abbrechen:

1.Grad


```
for .... {
     break;
}
```

x. Grad


```
identifier : for .... {
     break identifier;
}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Sep 2004)

Gleiches gilt für continue zum fortsetzen.

```
loop:while (true){
  for (boolean x : y){
    if (x)
      continue loop;
    else
      //doSth
  }
}
```


----------

